# Watch those pix



## Spice1 (May 4, 2006)

Guys:  Just got back from a KCBS contest last weekend.

Results:

1st place Brisket
2nd  place Ribs
2nd place Chicken
12th place Pork
 We had Grand Champ locked up untill----------One of the Judges found a toothpick that we missed in one of our chicken pieces------DQed!!

Took us to 31st place overall!!!

Please don't make the same mistake we made!!
That was our invitation to the American Royal!!

Count those toothpicks!!!!!

Spice


----------



## Finney (May 4, 2006)

That's some bad luck.   #-o 

Bet it won't happen again.   8-[


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 4, 2006)

Damn Jay!  That's really unfortunate for you and your team.  Sorry to hear about that.  :badgrin:


----------



## Spice1 (May 4, 2006)

Live to cook another day and you are right; we will not miss another one!!

Spice


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 4, 2006)

WOW, That just blows! Bet that will never happen agian.  #-o  Sorry to hear.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 4, 2006)

wow, but congrats on those finishes!!  That's fantastic!!


----------



## Spice1 (May 4, 2006)

No big deal!!  I am a BIG believer in sharing all I know to help others get to the next level or just make better home Q.

Spice


----------



## Puff1 (May 5, 2006)

One toothpick  , that sucks


----------

